# Age of Sigmar novels?



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

So, I have seen a ton about the 40k novels, which I absolutely adore greatly. As you guys have probably already guessed, I am very big into the whole Chaos thing and take it to heart.

My problem is that I haven't seen too many Age of Sigmar novels talked about in this forum and I'm wondering why. 

I got an email today from Black Library talking about some of the new quick reads and noticed a group of them about a Chaos army and it looked really good. I'm used to reading Magic: The Gathering novels and I like the fantasy scene as well as certain Sci-Fi books. My thinking is that the Age of Sigmar novels are similar to the MTG novels, if anyone has read any of them, they may be able to fill me in.

I would really appreciate some insight on these series and if they're good, which Chaos oriented or themed ones would you recommend?

EDIT: I should also specify that I also mean WHFB novels as well as the AoS ones.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I actually have written a review for the first Age of Sigmar novel, War Storm, but it hasn't been released on Talk Wargaming yet. I'll check to see when it is going up.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> I actually have written a review for the first Age of Sigmar novel, War Storm, but it hasn't been released on Talk Wargaming yet. I'll check to see when it is going up.
> 
> 
> LotN


Speak of the devil. I was actually looking for one of your reviews on any of the Realmgate Wars books... no luck, but I guess I know why now. Haha

Have you done any on any WHFB novels?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/09/black-library-review-realmgate-wars-war.html

It's gone up now. Hope it's thought provoking, reading this novel certainly has made me really think about the story-telling potential of Age of Sigmar.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.talkwargaming.com/2015/09/black-library-review-realmgate-wars-war.html
> 
> It's gone up now. Hope it's thought provoking, reading this novel certainly has made me really think about the story-telling potential of Age of Sigmar.
> 
> ...


Great review! Is it possible to read the second and third books in the anthology without reading the first? Hah. I'll take your word for it. 

Also, I don't know if you saw my edit above, but did you review any actual Warhammer Fantasy books?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have, but not on Talk Wargaming;

http://thefoundingfields.com/book-reviews/lord-night/

All the reviews i've done over the years for Warhammer Fantasy are there. I plan on editing all those BL reviews and transplanting them to Talk Wargaming over time.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Right on. I've heard omen people say that the Chaos gods are more active in the Fantasy universe, leading me to believe that there can be more background and possibly better story lines in those books. Unfortunately I have no clue as to what the names of the Chaos books are!

Excellent reviews as always. Thank you for that link! I bookmarked it and will be checking it to see if my next read is on it. Unfortunately I saw a couple interesting titles that I didn't see you review, but that's okay! Maybe soon enough.

Personally, your review of _Palace of the Plague God_ is my favorite!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I can only agree with your review LotN, bad writters quickly makes AoS feel very bland and boring, and its a setting that -DESPERATELY- needs more flavor beyond endless battles.

Fortunately Guy haley returns and continues his story in Ghal Maraz, as well Josh continuing his own sylvaneth story. So far Guy haley is really driving AoS plotwise.
Though I found it really funny that....


Korgos Khul makes a third appearance in Ghal maraz, Khorne must really like him despite his string of failures.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm curious if @Angel of Blood has read any of these?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah. Not all that interested in Age of Sigmar for the time being. I had a vague interest in Warhammer Fantasy as it was, but I really did enjoy the rich world, background and setting, immensely looking forward to the Total War game. But from what i've seen of Age of Sigmar. Nah.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Nah. Not all that interested in Age of Sigmar for the time being. I had a vague interest in Warhammer Fantasy as it was, but I really did enjoy the rich world, background and setting, immensely looking forward to the Total War game. But from what i've seen of Age of Sigmar. Nah.


I did actually mean WHFB novels as well, but I saw the AoS novels in my email.

Have you read any of the WHFB novels at all or did you just not get into those either?

It seems like a ton of people feel that way. I really liked WHFB over 40k because of the magic you could use and win an entire battle from it. Now 40k has the Psychic phase and pretty much does the same thing and it got rid of WHFB all together. Big bummer. 

I just figured since I read a ton of the 40k novels, maybe the WHFB novels were just as good. 

What I like is that some of the heros of Chaos actually show up in the 40k universe, after tens if not hundreds of thousands of years.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Living in the Eye of Terror warps and stretches time incredibly. For most of the Traitor Legions, the Horus Heresy is still in recent memmory. From what I recall, it feels barely a few centuries ago for most Traitor Legionaries. 

And regarding older Warhammer Fantasy books. The long running Gotrek and Felix series is pretty much the primary whfb series to dig into. And the Time of Legends books is also quite worth picking up. In particular the awesome Black Plague and Nagash series.

Practically everything by C.L. Werner, what he writes is pure gold in warhammer fantasy. His Skaven series with Thanquol, his Brunner series, his Witch Hunter series. The Red Duke. Steven saville's Von Carstein series. The ancient Drachenfels series with Genevive the vampire. Skarsnik by Guy Haley.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Living in the Eye of Terror warps and stretches time incredibly. For most of the Traitor Legions, the Horus Heresy is still in recent memmory. From what I recall, it feels barely a few centuries ago for most Traitor Legionaries.
> 
> And regarding older Warhammer Fantasy books. The long running Gotrek and Felix series is pretty much the primary whfb series to dig into. And the Time of Legends books is also quite worth picking up. In particular the awesome Black Plague and Nagash series.
> 
> Practically everything by C.L. Werner, what he writes is pure gold in warhammer fantasy. His Skaven series with Thanquol, his Brunner series, his Witch Hunter series. The Red Duke. Steven saville's Von Carstein series. The ancient Drachenfels series with Genevive the vampire. Skarsnik by Guy Haley.


I've been looking at a couple of the C.L. Werner books that look good.

What is your opinion of Valkia the Bloody by Sarah Cawkwell?

Or even Blood for the Blood God and Palace of the Plague God?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, they are some quite good CL. Werner books. Palace of the Plague God was quite enjoyable, and so was his other chaos books Wulfrik and Blood for the Blood God. The last one Ive reread multiple times. They really give you a strong feeling for the norse and their culture.

Valkia is a decent read, if fairly short, novella sized. TBH its good, but it doesnt compare with the above books.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've read the Sundering trilogy from the Time of Legends series. Figure I'll read the Sigmar and Nagash ones too at some point. Keep getting told to read Malus Darkblade, thought apparently no real conclusion to the series because of the End Times. Kind of want to read Archaon as well. But not much more than that.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Yes, they are some quite good CL. Werner books. Palace of the Plague God was quite enjoyable, and so was his other chaos books Wulfrik and Blood for the Blood God. The last one Ive reread multiple times. They really give you a strong feeling for the norse and their culture.
> 
> Valkia is a decent read, if fairly short, novella sized. TBH its good, but it doesnt compare with the above books.


I haven't heard of Wulfrik, so that's a new one I can look up! Thanks!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> I haven't heard of Wulfrik, so that's a new one I can look up! Thanks!


Dont ignore his thanquol books, they are some of the funniest reads. Thanquol and Temple of the Serpent. I dont remember if there was a third or not.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> Dont ignore his thanquol books, they are some of the funniest reads. Thanquol and Temple of the Serpent. I dont remember if there was a third or not.


I will be sure to check them out!

What do you know about the Chaos series like Claws of Chaos, Blades of Chaos, and Heart of Chaos?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

That series is also a good read, but theres better and more engaging reads, aka the CL. Werner chaos books imho.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> That series is also a good read, but theres better and more engaging reads, aka the CL. Werner chaos books imho.


 Awesome, thanks for the recommendations!

I've also been looking into the vampire books too. Maybe for something different. It just seems like a whole new genre of novels. As does the entire Fantasy collection. After reading the 40k books for so long, it just seems so different now.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The blood of nagash time of legends books is quite vampire heavy too. Neferata, featuring the titular first of the master vampires, from whom every other vampire is descended.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I read the Sigmar, Malekith and Nagash ToL trilogies and enjoyed all of them.

I bought the first Neferata book as well as Dead Winter, but I haven't read them yet as BL changed the style of the books (which I fucking hate partway through as series!).


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Tawa said:


> BL changed the style of the books


 
What do you mean?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Been reading them as ebooks for the last couple years, so Im not really aware of the paperback styles changing. But I can see how it would be annoying.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> What do you mean?


From this:










To this:


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh, I see. And that bothered you? Is that why you stopped?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup, it got right up my nose that did. No warning, nothing. Just a totally different style of book.

Looks shit on a bookshelf.....


----------



## shinros (Aug 29, 2010)

Gotta say the call of Archon ebook series is pretty good the newest one The Solace of rage written by Guy Haley actually got me to like khorne. Shocking I have to say the age of sigmar books are really good and I can't wait for the audio series dealing with the realm of death and a certain von carstien.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

shinros said:


> Gotta say the call of Archon ebook series is pretty good the newest one The Solace of rage written by Guy Haley actually got me to like khorne. Shocking I have to say the age of sigmar books are really good and I can't wait for the audio series dealing with the realm of death and a certain von carstien.


So, do you mean this is a series about Chaos??


----------



## shinros (Aug 29, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> So, do you mean this is a series about Chaos??


Yes its a chaos mini book series about Archaon and his servant many eyes searching for champions across the realms to retaliate against the stormcast threat.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

This chaos miniseries -that- much better written compared to the mindnumbing Stormcast drivel?


----------

